# follicle growth rate? help please!!



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi, i went for my cd10 ultrasound two days ago after taking clomid 50mg. They found two follicles at 11.6 and 11.7 on the right and only small ones on the left, so they booked me in for another scan for this morning. she didnt really say much, she said my lining was 'getting there', i think it was around 5mm and the follicles didnt seem to have grown, infact her measurements were less than before. she has booked me in for another scan on monday which will be cd16, i'm praying that they will grow as i was expecting to ov around then. has anyone else had a similar experience? i have no diagnosed problems, i normally have cycles of 28-32 days and this will my first go at IUI.


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi there hevaroo,

I wouldn't worry about the small ones on your left as it just means your dominant ones are on your right this cycle. The same thing always happens with me - I ovulate from alternate sides each month. Sometimes the measurements they take are not completely accurate - do you know the difference in the sizes since your last scan two days ago? Also, I found out last cycle that the Clomid lengthens my entire cycle by quite a bit. I tracked the length for two months before taking Clomid and had a 24 day cycle and a 26 day cycle and I ovulated around cycle day 12. When I took the Clomid I ovulated around cycle day 16/17 and I am still waiting for my period - currently I am at cycle day 30! I wouldn't worry too much just yet.

Hope that helps!


----------

